# Continuous face frame for Built ins?



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello, first time on teh site...not much of a woodworker, more of a weekend DIY selfer. I'm building some closets for my wife, pretty much have most things done (save for another paint job, face frames, floors, drawers, molding, etc.) but i am having difficulty with how to manage the face frames. They are all adjacent plywood boxes on a platform...i'm going to cover the plywood edges with a face frame, but i'm not sure whether i should try to make them as one piece (kreg jig, etc.) or individual rails/stiles, and then nail them to the edges of the plywood boxes? 

I think it might be difficult to create one large faceframe piece, so I'm leaning towards individual pieces nailed to the plywood boxes. Any thoughts?

I'm sure this is an easy question, but I have no clue how i should proceed. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frost (Sep 24, 2018)

Wow, that's a lot of cabinets. Nice work.

While I prefer to make FF's one piece, I've done lots of things piece by piece and nailed on. My own kitchen is painted with inset doors that I did some 10 years ago, nailing each piece as I went. Still looks fine with no seams showing. Wood hardly moves at all lengthwise so if your joints are tight, glued both at the butt joint and to the plywood, you'll be fine. One thing, paint likes to fall into any seam and show a line, no matter how tight the joint is. I always spread a little wood filler over every joint and then sand smooth. I just use that Elmer's stuff in the plastic tubs. Your wife is lucky.

Good luck.


----------



## evilboweivel (Nov 3, 2018)

I prefer 1 piece face frame, however on one that size it would be multiple sections nailed and glued on. Fill all joints so that when painted it looks like one piece
good looking work
Ron


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would make the horizontal(rails) one piece. Glue, with pins(if you have a pin nailer) or very small finishing nails. Fill the holes and paint.


The vertical pieces(stiles) will obviously have to be individual between the horizontal.


No need for screws.


George


----------



## unburled (Mar 10, 2019)

How square is everything at this point? 
I'd: 
Half-laps everywhere. 
Full length runs.
For each wall, dry fit the entire face frame in the shop. 
Install piece by piece. 
Nails, no glue except on the half-laps.


----------

